# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  file 3d

## quocquan

chào các bạn .mình có file hình lồng đèn không biết lên 3d thế nào nhờ bạn nào biết vẽ . vẽ hình 3d để chạm giúp mình nhé , hình dáng giống như hình mình minh họa. cám ơn

----------


## suu_tam

Bỏ tiền ra đi học 1 khóa vẽ 3D jdpaint về mà làm.

----------

